
"Information goods tend towards zero price for two reasons: one economic, one legal." - tomh
http://blog.openitstrategies.com/2008/07/unstoppable-commodization-of.html
======
j2d2
_There are even websites dedicated to stealing textbooks, like Textbook
Torrents and Scribd._

I hope scribd is aware this might be a common misconception about what they're
trying to do.

